# difference between self-leveler and rapid set concrete?



## MichaelEmerson (Nov 22, 2010)

I sometimes use self-leveling compound to help flatten floors before tiling. It runs $32 a bag so I use as little as possible. Today I saw a product called rapid set concrete which says on the bag "can be used as underlayment". It sells for $18 a bag. I wonder what the difference is? Anyone have experience with these products?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Rapid set is normally used for sono tubes. I don't think you'll get it out of the pail. Stick with the leveler.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I would say its the self-leveling part...


----------



## MichaelEmerson (Nov 22, 2010)

If it was mixed very wet I would think it would act in the same manner as self leveler, no? You think it sets up too fast, even with the additive that slows the setting time?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

What additive to slow it down? Its rapid set for a reason.

Are you referring to the Quikcrete products? If so the rapid set will cure way to fast to use in a large area and it is a product meant to be worked not self leveling. 

Self leveling is also self finishing so you aren't supposed to work it.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Wet concrete = Weak concrete


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

You think $32 a bag is expensive.

Try Ardex. :shifty:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

And if you really want to get technical those products are not concrete they are cement or better yet grout.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> And if you really want to get technical those products are not concrete they are cement or better yet grout.


True - if he was actually buying concrete....I doubt it would self-level very well....:w00t:


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

CookeCarpentry said:


> You think $32 a bag is expensive.
> 
> Try Ardex. :shifty:


Yea, can't wait to try the new K-55. Oh gee, I can't post links yet. 

Self leveling self drying, install in 2 hours. Time savings....


----------

